# BierBot Rasberry Pi powered Brew Controller



## Bernhard (13/3/20)

Dear australian beer brewing enthusiasts,

back in 2014 I tried to start a company and sell "BierBots". After selling 30 units and reaching "brake even" the market was saturated, so I closed the company again.

Today, after finishing my education I finally found time to wrap everything up and post it on Github. For free and Open Source (MIT).

Video how it works:





Core features:
- Runs on RaspberryPi
- Easy to setup (one liner)
- Simple: One senor, one relais.
- Modes for mashing and fermentation
- Multi-Language (German, English, pull-requests welcome)
- PD-Controller that works with simple and cheap non PWM Relais and eliminates Overshoots
- Integreated recipes: Set the temperature, the time, etc.
- Integerated logging: See your temperature log during the mash and export a PDF after brewing.
- Authentication.
- Works perfect on any iPhone, Android, Windows, Mac or Ubuntu machine.

If that sounds interesting, I'd love to hear your feedback!

I really appreciate any Github-Star, Youtube-Video-Thumbs-Up, Github clone, install or even Pullrequest. Maybe there is even someone that knew the BierBot "back in the day".

Thanks so much, greetings from germany & gut sud,
Bernhard.

PS: I still have plenty of Todos (see the github page) - but I wanted to ship my baby


----------

